# Prepare to awwwww



## robertwsimpson (Dec 23, 2009)

C&C is always welcome.  Click for larger versions.
1.



2.



3.


----------



## Pugs (Dec 23, 2009)

Hm... they look oversharpened a bit.  The fur and the tree-bark look off.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 23, 2009)

Fun pics...amazing how it can hang upside down like that and still use its front paws to eat


----------



## robertwsimpson (Dec 23, 2009)

I did sharpen them a lot... I need better lenses.


----------



## Rekd (Dec 23, 2009)

"AWWWW" not found. :meh:

They're rats with bushy tails. They steal your food when you're camping. They chew holes in your cereal boxes. They run behind the TV and die, leaving you to play "find the dead thing" a few days later.

Yeah, the cats will catch them, but they almost always leave a pelvis and a jaw bone laying around the house when they do. Not sure why they won't eat those last couple of parts.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Dec 23, 2009)

oh, thanks for the input!


----------



## Pugs (Dec 23, 2009)

robertwsimpson said:


> I did sharpen them a lot... I need better lenses.


Oh, Hell... 

That makes two of us, Brother!


----------



## mJs (Dec 23, 2009)

love #3, can see the food dropping from his messy eating!  i try to capture the squirrel that lives in my backyard by my shepherd always chases him off before i get the chance...


----------



## robertwsimpson (Dec 26, 2009)

I thought shepherds were supposed to heard things.  He should be rounding up all the neighborhood squirrels for you to photograph!


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 26, 2009)

Rekd said:


> "AWWWW" not found. :meh:
> 
> They're rats with bushy tails. They steal your food when you're camping. They chew holes in your cereal boxes. They run behind the TV and die, leaving you to play "find the dead thing" a few days later.
> 
> Yeah, the cats will catch them, but they almost always leave a pelvis and a jaw bone laying around the house when they do. Not sure why they won't eat those last couple of parts.


 
And when they get into an attic space they will tear it up, crap all over the place, and chew on electric wiring, potentially causing a short that could start a fire that could burn the whole house down.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Dec 28, 2009)

well that's a little melodramatic.


----------



## MrRamonG (Dec 28, 2009)

I've seen squirrels before.  With your title, i would expect the squirrels to be kissing or holding hands.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry to disappoint, I'll be sure to put disclaimers in my titles that state others might have differing opinions from my own.


----------



## ottor (Dec 28, 2009)

Squirrels are cute and funny! - I have a feeder for them, as well as a heated water bowl for the winter for them..

Great pictures !!

"_They're rats with bushy tails. They steal your food when you're camping. They chew holes in your cereal boxes. They run behind the TV and die, leaving you to play "find the dead thing" a few days later_."

You take food to their house, and they're gonna eat it! - Dude, what the hell are they doing behind your TV ?? I really like these little critters, but I dont' invite them in to watch a Stallone movie with me ... Why are they 'in' your home and behind your TV ?? 

Big AWWW here.... nice shots!

r


----------



## robertwsimpson (Dec 28, 2009)

thanks! I posted another thread with a pic in it too if you're interested!


----------



## DennyCrane (Dec 28, 2009)

lol @ these posts...

I like the pictures.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Dec 28, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Rekd (Dec 28, 2009)

ottor said:


> You take food to their house, and they're gonna eat it! - Dude, what the hell are they doing behind your TV ?? I really like these little critters, but I dont' invite them in to watch a Stallone movie with me ... Why are they 'in' your home and behind your TV ??



I live in the country. I have 3 cats and a dog. They catch things and from time to time bring them in alive. Rabbits, squirrels, birds, gophers, mice, bats... To date they have lost, in the house, 1 rabbit, 1 bat, 2 mice and 1 squirrel. 

I caught the rabbit and let it out. I found the bat hanging on the wall when I got home from a vacation and let it out. I found one mouse stuck to the bottom of a speaker and the other INSIDE the speaker, both dead, the one inside "spilled" out on the IC board inside the base speaker and shorted it out, speaker ruined. I found the squirrel behind the TV, flat and stiff.

The cats are a must-have around here because the rodents are every-freakin-where. The few hawks that are around don't do enough to keep the rodents away so the cats take up the slack.

:mrgreen:


----------



## ottor (Dec 28, 2009)

Ha !! Doncha' just love cats? - They're so proud of their little "gifts".. 

My guess would be SouthEast San Diego somewhere.. Either that, or El Cajon/Santee.. lots of wildlife out there.. However, the closer you get to San Diego State Campus, the more 'squirrels' you find.. 

(Grossmont Grad 64')..


----------



## icassell (Dec 28, 2009)

I like #1 and #3 (in #2, the lack of light on the squirrels renders it less interesting).  I dunno -- I like squirrels.  I had a friend who called them pigeons without wings, but I enjoy watching them.


----------



## Rekd (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm out in east county, beyond Santee, Poway, Ramona and all that urban stuff.


----------



## MrRamonG (Dec 29, 2009)

MrRamonG said:


> I've seen squirrels before.  With your title, i would expect the squirrels to be kissing or holding hands.





robertwsimpson said:


> Sorry to disappoint, I'll be sure to put disclaimers in my titles that state others might have differing opinions from my own.



Yeah, sometimes I can be a tough customer... otherwise known as a d!@k.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Dec 29, 2009)

something to be proud of, for sure.


----------



## mJs (Dec 29, 2009)

robertwsimpson said:


> I thought shepherds were supposed to heard things.  He should be rounding up all the neighborhood squirrels for you to photograph!




hahaha... you would think, wouldn't you... i think the problem was is that she's in "must protect the house from evil creatures" mode (which so far only seems to include squirrels, cats, and other dogs).


----------



## robertwsimpson (Dec 29, 2009)

mJs said:


> robertwsimpson said:
> 
> 
> > I thought shepherds were supposed to heard things.  He should be rounding up all the neighborhood squirrels for you to photograph!
> ...



sounds like a pretty sweet dog.  I am hopefully closing on a house within the next 2 months or so... I want a puppy!


----------



## mJs (Dec 29, 2009)

she is, we lucked out with her... bred for policing, but flunked out of early testing, all the better for us, as she has been a great companion.  Unfortunately, we got her at 13months old so missed the puppy stage which is always sooo much fun (well, except for the housetraining).  When you get yours, enjoy it while it lasts!


----------

